# Somebody



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

put up somthin. I ain't got one rite now. DT's is about to set in.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

We have the church BBQ coming up and I want to add something to the cookers. Any ideas?? Maybe a turkey? Nothing pork. There will already be 80 hams on the cookers.
Maybe chickens?

Also need to hear how you would dress it up to smoke.

Darin


----------



## outerbanker1 (Nov 24, 2003)

*brisket*

get yourself a full brisket [11 lbs to 13 lbs]. this is not going to be a cheap piece of meat. rub it down good with montreal steak. get your cooker going [225 degrees] and put three good size pieces of mesquite wood or hickory on coals and then put brisket on with fat cap up. take meat up to 165 degrees then double wrap with foil and pour in 8 oz of dr pepper and seal tight. carry meat up to 195 and then let it rest for @ least 1 hr. then slice across the grain. warning, this is as good as it gets. if you want to try a brisket sandwich before you do this, go to high cotton in kitty hawk and Will, will sale you a sandwich which will run you about eight bucks. rule of thumb @ 225 is about 2 hrs per lb


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*There are very few folks that won't eat chicken*

30 somw years ago I started cooking chickens for a June get together. Small group at first. When I quit, it was up to around 200. That required a bunch of food with as little effort as possible. Settled on leg quarters which we cut up for legs and thighs. Cooked over a cinderblock rack with a 3' x 5' expanded metal welded rack. Put on around 10 AM or so and taken up at 6 PM. Had the fire going early and cooked eith coals. Hickory and apple wood for smoke. One of your cheaper options. Doing the whole leg quarter saves work. BTW: Generally bought 150/160 lbs of chicken for 200 people. Our local FD does chicken every year and are always sold out long before the cooking starts. If you need any how tos, just ask and I'll pass on what little I know. Along with he usual sides of beans and slaw. roasted corn in the shuck is always a crowd pleaser if it don't break your budget. Depends on the time of year.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I am only cooking hams for the church BBQ. I was going to cook something for myself while cooking hams. We generally get hungry in the wee hours of the morning and it would be nice to pull something off the cooker and eat. When we cooked whole hogs we could pull a tenderloin around 4:00am and eat. Can't do that with hams. 

May do the brisket and a chicken. We should be able to clean that up in short order.

Thanks!

Darin


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Ditto on the brisket, put on favorite dry rub and wrap with some bacon......man it will make a bull dog break his chain.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Then consider doing what is called beer butt chicken.*

Whole chickens rubbed with rotessory chicken dry rub and set upright on the rack. Lip smackin


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey wdbrand, whats your recipe for them big old cathead biscuits??


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Food Lion.*

Ain't worth the trouble to make for a small batch.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have been brining my cornish hens or chickens for about 14-16 hours in water with salt, sugar, a beer, garlic powder, onion powder and whatever else I can find to dump in it. Then wash the brine off. Put on a dry rub. I have brushed a little olive oil on before the rub before. I use several but my favorite is a cajun run that I bought at walmart. Then smoke them at about 250 until done. They are lip smackin good. You can drop a cornish hen on a plate and it just falls apart. 

Took a couple cornish hens to a poker game my buddy had and someone else brought 100 hot wings. When they tried the smoked hens people forgot about the hot wings. The only thing that was left was the bones and they were sucked clean.

I have never smoked a brisket. Have plans on giving that a shot. 

Darin


----------



## outerbanker1 (Nov 24, 2003)

darin, the brisket is the center piece when done right. it is to bbq what what rembrandt was to picture painting. does not git any better


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

BBQ in our parts is pig slow cooked on hardwood coals served pulled, not chopped. Served with a secret sauce made by a few old ladies at our church. I don't have the recipe. I just know it has apple cider vinegar, sugar, ketchup and crushed tomatoes, onion powder and pepper. Not sure how much of each or any other ingredients. Chopped bbq is just a way of hiding poorly cooked pig. If you are going to be anywhere near Asheboro, NC on April 16th you need to stop by and eat. $8.00 all you can eat, bbq, pintos, homemade hushpuppies, slaw, pickle chips, onions and sweet tea. 

I assume you are talking about beef brisket? Never cooked it before. Gonna try it. Have to call the local butcher and see if he can save me a brisket. 

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Finger,*

I think Food Lon carries them vac packed and precut. You might check. As far as ingredients in the sauce, iffen it comes from NC then the base is a washing tub full of viegar, with a dab of this and that and another washing tub of vinegar poured over the top. Then vinegar added a gallon at a time to taste.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I think it goes something like this. 5 lbs of sugar, gallon of apple cider vinegar, gallon of crushed tomatoes, gallon of ketchup. That I am sure of. Not sure of the other stuff.

Darin


----------

